# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > CTC 3D Printers >  CTC SLA Riverside To Formlabs Conversion

## ostapf

Hi! As you may know CTC SLA Riverside printer is fully hardware clone of Formlabs Form1/Form1Plus SLA Printer.
I managed to launch this printer on the original firmware from Formlabs.
And now CTC SLA Riverside 3D printer is fully usable with Formlabs PreForm software.
If you want to try to flash Formlabs firmware to your printer you can find all information by googling "*CTC Riverside hack*"

*WARNING!* After you flash it is not possible to get back to CTC firmware. You are doing it on your own risk!

----------


## curious aardvark

does it make a noticeable difference using the preform software ? 

Is it quicker, are the prints better ? 
ie: is it worth the update ?

----------

